# Good day for newbie to Schutzhund



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This was only our second weekend in Schutzhund and it was a great one! 

One of the things that we do is to have our dogs step up on a bench. All of the other dogs struggled with this in major ways. My boy stepped right up like a pro altho I have never done anything of the sort with him.

He normally does not bark(which is a good thing); it is rare to hear his deep bark but he did it when the helper didn't keep the tug in motion









His first track was great, but the return track, he lost it and never got back on it









While in his crate he was covered with a light weight blanket that allows the breeze to flow thru and was quiet, other than to whine if he 'had to go'

Now me, on the other hand....I too learned a lesson. Here in WA the weather is always unpredictable, right? Well, the forcast was for sun, and shine it did!! BUT I did not think to bring sunblock







I am a redhead so didn't fair well sitting in the sun all day.









Still, I woke this morning feeling rather proud to have accomplished such little things yesterday- and then read this from our trainer :
*<span style="color: #CC0000">Your dog came through for you and that is why I keep saying "never say never". </span>*


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

YEAH!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Gotta love it when you gog tells you...."see I told you I could do it!!!"


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am soooo excited and amped up about this! It strikes me kinda funny because even a month ago I had not considered joining and now I am hooked! Of course it was very helpful that Zisso took to it so well. I <span style="color: #CC0000"> Loved</span> hearing his deep solid excited bark and the excitement in his eyes!

I don't really even know how to pronounce Schutzhund correctly...







but it is fun


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Thats awesome! Its always a great feeling when things just click











> Quote: His first track was great, but the return track, he lost it and never got back on it


Quick question though.... what do you mean by the "return track"??? Was that a second track you laid separate from the initial one that he did great on?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome! That is one area where Nikon excels, lol, the barking!! Doesn't take more than a few pats on the ribs to get him going.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Liesje- that is interesting! 

Zisso only barks when something strange is going on. An excellent example is there is currently a fire truck with their ladder extended to a neighboring building out back. Z barked his fool head off. Yet at training yesterday, he barked One time at the helper.

DrakeGSD-yes..I laid the first track, then laid a 2nd seperate track coming back, which effectively got me off the field without disturbing other vegetation that could be use for some one else's track, and give my dog a chance to gain some experience.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> QuoterakeGSD-yes..I laid the first track, then laid a 2nd seperate track coming back, which effectively got me off the field without disturbing other vegetation that could be use for some one else's track, and give my dog a chance to gain some experience.


Gotcha! For a moment there I was worried that you meant that you tracked the same track back to starting point, which is a problem! Whew LOL

Barking should come with time. My male didnt bark for quite a while so we had to work on that...He doesnt shut up now though lol


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote: Barking should come with time. My male didnt bark for quite a while so we had to work on that...He doesnt shut up now though lol


LMAO.. watch what you ask for... I have a couple of those Julia.. they never shut up!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

hmmm...is there a way to keep him like he is now (quiet at home) and still know when to let it out when training? LOL...yes, I want the best of both worlds...


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Zissohmmm...is there a way to keep him like he is now (quiet at home) and still know when to let it out when training? LOL...yes, I want the best of both worlds...


Hehe depends on the dog! Drake barks on the field (although it took a looooong time to get him to do it) but he is very quiet at home. And he never barks for toys or food...
My female is a big mouth... she barks for food, toys, protection, obedience. She doesnt make a sound in the house though...
So you definitely can have the best of both worlds LOL


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Perfect! Hopefully Zisso will turn out like Drake. He never barks for toys or food either, but is looking like he might be great on the field


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm so proud of you two!! 


"Your dog came through for you and that is why I keep saying "never say never". 

Best compliment any of us could hope for IMHO. Way to go!!


----------

